# MILK - Good or Bad?



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, I've been hearing mixed views on milk. Some say its fine, some say don't have any and others have mixed views depending on whether its full, semi or 1% fat content.

I do currently include milk as part a my muscle building diet.

Can anyone clear this up and give EVIDENCE to support what they say?


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

My stance on it was before bed dont drink it. Much less the 4 pints a mod tried to say to drink on another site.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2007)

I use milk everyday 

I could see cutting it out for preperation for a comp.  but other then that in moderation.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Check out my thread Ian it said something about 4 pints before bed!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I use milk everyday
> 
> I could see cutting it out for preperation for a comp.  but other then that in moderation.


I agree, a cup or 2 of milk per day is fine and very healthy.  Not 4 pints before bed.


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

haha

so how does my diet sound - the time when i have milk is:

Morning - 16 ounces (with other things blended in)

sometimes half pint at lunch.

milk in protein shake before gym at 6ish

and i HAVE been having a pint of semi skimmed just before bed...

just interested in knowing what the health issues are (whether good or bad)... not too worried about it adding fat to me


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

A cup in the morning and maybe one post workout that should be about enough.


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

in a way, its convenience.. i mean if i cut milk to what your saying, i have to replace it with something else.. but what? nd then its preparing that food.. whereas with milk, its just there and easy to consume!


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

How about yogurt, or cottage cheese, tuna (not to much), whey, casein, almonds (While not alot of protein, good fat), etc.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

I hard boil alot of eggs and eat up to 24 egg whites a day.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 17, 2007)

I drink a cup of Organic milk every morning. Good times.

BTW, wala, the Nintendo Wii is awesome. Had it since launch.


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

24 eggs whites DD?? i dont include any egg whites at all.. used to always have eggs, but just dont have em now?!

I had my Wii since launch too.... i might even go grab a quick game (its my night off from the gym afterall!) lol


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah 24. They are a great source of protein and low fat.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

Be careful DD.  You can develop sensitivities if you eat a lot of one food consistently.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

It was for 2 meals whenever I was cutting. And keep in mind I said up to, this was not everyday. Thanks Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

Alright alright, you get a free pass today


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Feeling kinda giving today are we?

Hug?


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL, I'm always in a giving mood


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

sound's promising... ha


----------



## assassin (Jan 17, 2007)

wala said:


> Ok, I've been hearing mixed views on milk. Some say its fine, some say don't have any and others have mixed views depending on whether its full, semi or 1% fat content.
> 
> I do currently include milk as part a my muscle building diet.
> 
> Can anyone clear this up and give EVIDENCE to support what they say?



half my diet consists of dairy products ..milk is one of your best choices..


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

Its a great choice but 50% of your diet.....oh hell no!


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

assassin said:


> half my diet consists of dairy products ..milk is one of your best choices..



Milk is good, but needs to be used in moderation. I would say 2 pints a day is plenty.


----------



## assassin (Jan 17, 2007)

i usually get 1-2 cups + 1cup with my post workout shake ....


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Sounds managable.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Its a great choice but 50% of your diet.....oh hell no!



I had my best growth rates on 100% milk.  Mom that bitch cut me off at 10 I could of been huge.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> I hard boil alot of eggs and eat up to 24 egg whites a day.





Wow. I though I was over doing it the days I had 10, but I eat the whole egg.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

An egg white is about 16 cals and 4 grams of protein, while a whole egg is 4g fat and I think 60 cals and 6g protein. I maybe wrong, but I think thats it.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 17, 2007)

matters how big the egg is but 60 or 70 sounds right


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

I am talking a large egg.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Be careful DD.  You can develop sensitivities if you eat a lot of one food consistently.



Could you maybe elaborate more? Or if possible could you post some studies? If so that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 17, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Could you maybe elaborate more? Or if possible could you post some studies? If so that would be greatly appreciated.



Oh shit, he's calling Jodi out. "It's a walk off!"


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Could you maybe elaborate more? Or if possible could you post some studies? If so that would be greatly appreciated.





> There are two types of food intolerance. *'Cyclic intolerances' are those foods that you become intolerant of simply because they are eaten too often.* 'Fixed intolerances' are foods that your body reacts to even if you only eat them once or twice. Cyclic intolerances can be gradually reintroduced on a rotation diet (more details below), and as long as the food is not eaten too often, you shouldn't become intolerant of it again. Fixed intolerances simply need to be avoided for the time being, and retested every 6 months.


http://www.chemicalfree.co.uk/Multiple Food Intolerance/Getting Better/Total Food Intolerance.htm



> After consulting with Dr. Mauro Di Pasquale and Dr. Eric Serrano, two of the world's leading authorities on nutrition and supplementation, George came up with a simple yet effective plan, and I liked it. It involved rotating foods over a seven-day period.
> 
> Now, many of you may be familiar with rotation diets that involve alternating hyper-caloric and hypo-caloric days in a zigzag manner. Although this approach may be effective toward gradually decreasing total energy consumption in a tolerable fashion, the method is completely different and will attack fat loss through another mechanism altogether. *You see, the importance of rotating foods is this: if you consume the same food or food family for too long, there is a greater chance of developing allergies/intolerances to the foods*.


http://www.dolfzine.com/page672.htm

My doctor uses Immunolabs to check on my intolerances.  http://www.immunolabs.com/public/main.cfm


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 18, 2007)

LOL I wasn't calling her out (sorry if that's how it seemed) .. I just wanted to read the studies myself as well as have them for future reference if need be..

Thanks for posting em Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

No, it didn't seem that way at all Tom


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Ya I didnt think it seemed that way either. I know exactly what you mean about developing sensitivity to something. I got that from eggs a time or 2.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 18, 2007)

It's definitely a good thing to know, for me I'm *hooked *on Yogurt and Cottage cheese.
There was a week where I was eating 3 cups of each per day! LOL although 24 egg whites per day certainly beats my dairy addiction.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

Dairy and eggs seem to be the most common intolerances people develop.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 18, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> LOL I wasn't calling her out (sorry if that's how it seemed) .. I just wanted to read the studies myself as well as have them for future reference if need be..
> 
> Thanks for posting em Jodi!



 I know man, I was fuckin around. Nice post though Jodi, I had absolutely no idea that food allergies could be "obtained" over time.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2007)

Drinking too much processed milk has been linked to prostate cancer. Luckily for my my buddy lives on an organic farm. During the spring and summer, he brings me fresh goat milk everyday. Taste a lot like cow milk, and is 10 times healthier.


----------



## wala (Jan 18, 2007)

so organic milk is alot better that regular stuff?? many differences or just slightly better? cheers


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

WAAYYY better.  Regular milk is full of hormones injected into the cows.


----------



## wala (Jan 18, 2007)

rrrright....  I actually love organic milk, tastes 'fuller' in a way, more creamy..

I didnt realise how much better it was, i just thought it was a bit better... organic for me from now on 

cheers Jodi


----------



## ABCs (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, organic is the way to go. Especially in an ultra healthy body, the hormones that are given to the cows do not sit well. If any of you have a Costco around, they have 3 packs of organic milk cartons for really cheap and it tastes great.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

My favorite is made by Horizon.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2007)

Jodi said:


> My favorite is made by Horizon.



My favorite is made by my friend's goat named sara.


----------



## kr1s1 (Jan 20, 2007)

So which types of milk are you all having?? Skimmed, semi or full fat? I have prob around a litre of skimmed per day, with oatmeal and prot shakes, far more tasty than with water!


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

I have 1% Organic


----------

